# Berna 2: a "1950's Electronic Music Studio" in a plugin



## Wally Garten (Apr 8, 2019)

I guess this is several years old for the Mac, but newly released for Windows. Anyway, I had never heard of it before, but I am totally gonna download this tonight.

http://www.giorgiosancristoforo.net/softwares/berna/

Between the 1950s and the mid 1960s, long before Robert Moog and Wendy Carlos pushed electronics into pop-music (with a few exceptions like the Barrons and Raymond Scott), electroacoustic music was pioneered by european radio laboratories, US universities. and tape centers. Composing with tapes and electronics was a serious painstaking and expensive affair, prerogative of a restricted elite of contemporary music composers and adventurous sound engineers....

Everything was handmade, from complex timbres with multiple sine oscillators bounces to tape editing with scissors and scotch-tape. Even sound envelopes were manually made by cutting tapes’ edges at different degrees of inclination. Ussachevsky’s ADSR was yet to be invented!

*Berna is a software simulation of a late 1950s electroacoustic music studio. Oscillators, filters, modulators, tape recorders, mixers, are all packed in a easy-to-use interface with historical accuracy.*​


----------



## JEPA (Apr 8, 2019)

what a discovery! thanks!


----------



## Wally Garten (Apr 12, 2019)

Slight correction to my own post -- after download I discovered that this is *not* a plugin, but a standalone piece of software. So you'd have to figure out how to route the audio to your DAW.


----------



## Welldone (Apr 12, 2019)

And the Windows version is only for educational institutions, not for the general public. I have no idea why?


----------

